# Boulder Beach On Lake Superior



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

About 37 years ago, my parents took my brothers and I to a campground somewhere on the south shore of Lake Superior (Wisconsin I think, maybe Michigan or Minnesota??) and the beach was literally covered with huge boulders and other rocks the size of a softball or larger as far as you could see. There was no sand in sight. I can remember all of the kids in the campground getting together and playing like we were the "Flintstones" from Bedrock. To make a long story short, I am originally from Wisconsin and planning to take my DW and Kids back home for two weeks this summer to show them where I grew up, etc. (They have never been north of the Arkansas/Missouri line) I'd like the kids to have the chance to see and play on those boulders and that beach, but I haven't been able to find it on the Internet







. Is there anybody out there that knows this place? I am in the planning stages now so any help you Outbackers can supply will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Burger,

Wish I knew the spot so I could tell you. Have you asked any of your family members who were on that trip? Maybe they'd remember.

But this trip to show your kids Lake Superior will be great even if you can't pinpoint where you went as a kid. Any place camping on Lake Superior should leave a big impression on folks from the Arkansas/Missouri area. Anyone who thinks they've seen a lake but hasn't seen the Great Lakes, especially Superior, just doesn't know.

When you go, have a super trip!









Bill


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks! I have checked with everyone in the family who is still alive and hasn't developed selective memory.







If I can't find out what the name/location is before we go, we'll just go exploring until we find it.







I know the DW and kids are going to love it, which is part of my master plan to encourage a move from Arkansas to that area(upon retirement-in the not to distant future).


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Maybe you can find it via the internet. There's a lot of pictorial information online, plus hundreds of phone numbers of towns, cities, chambers of commerce, resort operators, state DNRs, etc.

Maybe a few hours spent that way will pay off.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Burger,

We've camped all along the Lake Superior shore and I can tell you that most of the south shore of Superior has rocky beaches. They range in size from pebbles to large boulders and were left there when the glaciers retreated at the end of the last ice age.

One place we've stayed often is Muskallonge State Park near Grand Marais, MI (just east of Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore). This semi modern campground has electrical hookups and is on a beautiful inland lake that is maybe a Tiger Woods' 7 iron from Lake Superior.

The Lake Superior beach there is very rocky and my girls made a fort from all the rocks when they were there. I swear my oldest brought home about 200 lbs. of rocks (agates) she collected. I told her to get rid of most of them but she hid them under her bed in the Outback before we left.









The Porkies (Porcupine Mountains State Park) is another place with very rocky beaches. That may have been where you stayed as a kid.

Like Bill said, do a web search and maybe you can find the exact beach. You won't go wrong no matter where you camp on Lake Superior.

-Matt


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have camped at Muskelunge (sp) Lake State Park also. Up in Two Hearted River country that Hemingway mentions. If you go there, that beach has many rocks that contain agates. We found some minor examples. Big impressive ones are uncommon but since the winter storms constantly rearranage things, you never know what you might find.

Never seen an agate? Check it out: http://www.gemhut.com/agate.htm

or: http://www.desertusa.com/mag98/april/papr/geo_agate.html

Bill


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I lived in Duluth, MN for 3 years. the North shore is absolutely amazing place to live. I lived a few blocks up from the lake. the lake creates it's own microclimate - it can rain or snow out of a clear blue sky!! it keeps you cool in the summer and warmer in the winter. unbelieveable!!

I don't know the south shore very well. the only place I've been is to bayfield, WI. its a neat little sleepy town that has the feel of a new england sea port with lots of sailboats and a gorgeous harbor. they have an apple festival every year which can lake for a quaint little adventure. their are lots of apple orchards around there that have apples, and homemade goods/jellies/canned stuff/etc. that can be well worth stopping for.

I'm not aware of a campground near a beach like you describe. however, just north of duluth, there is a beach exactly as you describe. you can't camp there, but we used to spend a lot of evenings out there and build a campfire amongst the boulders. we called it 'stoney point', (i do think that is it's official name). it is a beach of huge boulders, and juts out into lake superior such that you can see the lighthouse in two harbors to the north, and the lights of Duluth to the south. it's very remote, and star gazing and aurora borealus viewing can be amazing. on a windy day, you waves can be pretty bad, and it's fairly rough even on a calm night. most don't go there to swim, as lake superior never gets much over 60 degrees. it's kinda hard to find, but if your interested, let me know and I can give you directions as best as I can remember (I moved to hutchinson about 4 years ago). I also can let you in on some other great things to do while you are their, like 'cliff diving' in Lester Park, there's a great beach on park point, or if you like to hike, the split rock river loop of the superior hiking trail is amazing - great scenery and many waterfalls (in my opinion, even better than gooseberry falls state park). there are a lot of campgrounds around there and a couple of great state parks as well. PM me if you like.

scott


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Another beach you can't camp at but oh, so awesome is on the end of Park Point, Duluth, MN. Gravel and rock beach for miles with sand dunes.

Also, we went to Bayfield, WI last summer and stayed in city-owned campground (VERY rustic but heavily treed and beautiful right on the lake) there.

I mostly know the MN side of the lake but campgrounds are really few and far-between. Development is eating them up very quickly. That's my biggest complaint -- can't find a campground on the lakeshore.

Good luck as you visit WI.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, thanks for all the information!














You folks are making my vacation days fill up faster and I certainly appreciate that. I know the family will, too. I can't wait until it's time to roll on up there


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I spent my last summer vacation on the North Shore of Lake Superior. I'm spending this year's there too. Lots of rocky places to explore. Try the North Shore/Minnesota side of Lake Superior. Every few miles there is another State Park to hike or camp. Absolutely gorgeous! Here's a sample:
It was taken in Duluth itself...right in the city! It's called 7 Bridges Road in Lester Park. (There are 7 (go figure!) bridges crossing different sections of the river)


----------

